# we are gonna have babies today!!



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, well lilly decided to lose her ligaments last night and is VERY incomfortable today  I am so excited cant wait to see what she has in there. I am gonna go take pics!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay! More babies!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thinking pink for you!!!!! Can't wait to hear about your new babies!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

ok here are some pictures, her ligaments are gone and she is really dropped, she had some major goopies but that seems to have stopped. She has been out laying in the sun and she seems to be having mild contractions, she will stretch her back legs out for a minute and then lay down more normal. She is up and down up and down, doing the quiet baby talking, will stand there with her back hunch and look at her sides.. YAY babies!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay! I hope everything goes well! She sounds like she is really close.


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's looking close, good luck!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OOOHHHHH, I bet you are just so excited. I know you have been going crazy with everyone else having babies. I hope you know she will hold off just because you are going to be waiting. :dance: I say get yourself a cup or two of coffee and have fun waiting. (hope it is not to long) :coffee2: Good luck and here is to a happy safe kidding.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

woohoo more kids!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

goodluck!!!! I hope to hear of new babies soon!! My mom has a doe that could kid in the next day or two, then our kidding season will be officially going.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She is really big!!! Hope you get those babies soon!!!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

TRIPLETS!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!!! and to top it off 2 girls an a boy, exactly what was ordered!!!!!! lol, One girl is leaving, the boy is leaving ( they both have nice show homes) and I am keeping the pretiest doe, she is a buckskin with crazy moonspots!!!! I am loading pictures now!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Rachel!!!!!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

This is the girl I am keeping, she is covered in moonspots! And GoatNutty gets to name her cause she was the closest to what she had and when, Thursday and twin girl, she just forgot to mention the boy lol, but she wins!!! Her mom's name is JVJ Farms Lilly of the Vally and the dad is Simple Pleasures Titan, dont have to go with a trend, name her what you want!!!



















here is the second little girl who already has a home










and last but not least, the very cute little boy! he too has a home


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the babies!!! Woo Hoo!

Ok now you all are making me want more babies on the farm - LOL!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my!!!! They are the cutest little things!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow they are just adorable! what color!

I wish I could get fun colors like that in my herd, but you jsut never know


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh how cute!!  The second doeling's pic makes her look like a little bunny! Love it! Congrats on a easy delivery and healthy kids that filled your orders!(that's always nice, isn't it?!  )


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are just two cute!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! They're GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH, How adorable. I can not believe how those does are laying. That is how one of my dogs lay all the time. They are so cute.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the new babies!!!! They are all so cute-makes me wish one of my does were closer to kidding.


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations!! They are all beautiful!!! I am soo jealous :wink: :drool: Congrats again!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

thank you all!! they are all doing so great! Boy are they little stinkers! THey defiently have their moms personality! And the little girl that I am keeping is just covered head to toe in these crazy moon spots! She has like black polka dots in her brown and some grey moonspots on her hips and legs. One of her legs is a moonspot! She is defiently staying here. But besides the coloring ( i know i know that is just a bonus) They are all very very nice, very open round escutcheon, great amazing width between the hocks, great length, straight legs, nice sharp shoulders. Yeah so they are perfect. LOL just kidding, as they unfold hopefully I wont find too many flaws on them, but both sire and dam are amazing!!! Where in the world is goatnutty, she needs to name the baby!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! They are BEAUTIFUL!!!!

I would really like to have a buck that strongly produces the buckskin color like that. Any suggestions?


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL, well lets see, you can buy a buck from me lol! I would just look at the bloodlines, there are lots and lots of buckskins in these two bloodlines. Buckskin is a pretty dominant color in the nigi world, I bet if you were to get a buckskin buck you will get buckskin kids!!  but you are welcome to buy one from me lol


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! They are sooooooo cute! Those babies are just adorable.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm back don't worry!LOL I was thinking JVJ Simple Treasures Tilly! Thats if I combine the names (you can always turn it down)I can also try and come up with something ealse if you give me a few minutes.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

sixshooterfarm said:


> LOL, well lets see, you can buy a buck from me lol! I would just look at the bloodlines, there are lots and lots of buckskins in these two bloodlines. Buckskin is a pretty dominant color in the nigi world, I bet if you were to get a buckskin buck you will get buckskin kids!!  but you are welcome to buy one from me lol


 Well if you lived a little closer then that would be an option LOL. I am keeping my eye out for a good buck... I am on the waiting list with a couple of people for a blue-eyed one :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

JVJ Lilly's Treasure is anothar suggestion.Would you like me to just give her a name without anything to do with the parents?


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I like both of those, here is the problem, the herd name is gonna be mine Six Shooter's...... so name her whatever. As long as it begins with Six Shooter, the JVJ is the dams herd name. But I like both of those, Keep going, I want to hear more ideas from you


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Six Shooters Tilly,Six Shooters Treasure.I'll keep thinking.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww! Congratulations!!! They are all beauties!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Why not go with a famous western woman's name? For example "Six Shooters Calamity Jane" or something like that. Maybe something from some old westerns. That is just the idea that popped into my head. I acctually have it pretty easy this year as i'll only have to name kids out of one or two does-if they have doe kids.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That is a good idea Briana except that I barely know anything about western's!LOL


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I personally dont care either way, western or since lilly is lilly of the valley we could find a nice flower name?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

How about Six Shooters Rose?Rose is my middle name so it popped up first.Or Six ShootersLilac,Six Shooters Daisy,Six Shooters.... I"ll keep on thinking


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

How about Six Shooters Rose?Rose is my middle name so it popped up first.Or Six ShootersLilac,Six Shooters Daisy,Six Shooters.... I"ll keep on thinking


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I personally dont care either way, western or since lilly is lilly of the valley we could find a nice flower name? OOOOOh how bout Tiger Lilly???


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Six Shooters Tiger Lilly :greengrin: sounds great!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That neame sounds great!


----------

